# American Hoggers



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Premeres tonight on A&E 9:00. Ought to be a cool show.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Just got done watching it. It was good very funny I will be watching it every week now.
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Purty good stuff.

"A hog in the hand is as good as two in the bush." lol


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

3 hogs looking for hogs. That Lea Penick is easy on the eyes though and both of those girls were all over those big hogs hand tying them. That cracked me up when the old man was talking about his old breeder dog rooster. He said he's been with more bi tches that a Houston divorce lawyer. I'll watch it again. LOL

http://www.aetv.com/american-hogger...41001&bclid=1078332499001&bctid=1214596564001

http://www.facebook.com/pages/American-Hoggers/246306225421433


----------



## twoiron (Feb 15, 2010)

It was hilarious I wasn't expecting them to be so funny. The ladies did impress they were not out there for show then pulled their own.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

We liked it--purdy girls that jumped right in--and no Great Danes!
Liked the horses and they caught hogs.

Good show--we will watch it again--now I want to get a hog dog dangit!


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Sounds far better than that Hog Wild show on Discovery.

Will be DVRing next week, thanks for the heads up!


----------

